# I just can't stand silver spoon kids...



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

maj said:


> And the root of all evil.


So I take it you think trying to find happiness is evil?


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Melissa said:


> Grumpy, What do you think of the saying, "Money doesn't buy happiness"?


Money doesn't buy happiness but it puts food on the table and pays your mortgage payment. I can see how grumpy could be annoyed that he has to work his butt off for those benefits when someone else is just given money because they are a relative of someone who previously worked their butt off to make that money (and it get's passed along to someone who doesn't work their butt off).


----------



## HUMMERHUMMER (Apr 8, 2006)

Now your talking. Don't get me wrong I don't believe in raising lazy blood sucking bums. But if you have the means to help them achieve their goals, help them out.
(in reply to Grumpy)


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

How does someone else getting money have anything to do with you? It doesn't, not in the least. The fact that you have to work hard while others are given things means nothing.

If you believe different, then you should start wearing red T-shirts with pics of Che on them.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> How does someone else getting money have anything to do with you? It doesn't, not in the least. The fact that you have to work hard while others are given things means nothing.
> 
> If you believe different, then you should start wearing red T-shirts with pics of Che on them.


I think we could all learn a lot from you Tscarborough. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Tscarborough said:


> How does someone else getting money have anything to do with you? It doesn't, not in the least. The fact that you have to work hard while others are given things means nothing.


You are right. In the grand scheme of things it has nothing to do with me. However it does effect me. It makes me pause in my tracks and just breathe a sigh. 

I can only compare it to being in a marathon and trying to do it drug free and after a couple of miles all the steroid pumped up freakazoids sprint past you. Not that I ever ran a marathon or anything  

It's the same thing as seeing these companies who pay tax free under the table and are improperly insured doing huge volumes of work by undercutting me and every other legit business man and laughing all the way to the bank... when I am trying to do everything by the book and crying writing checks to my insurance company for $16k for 6 months workmans comp. 

I don't know how better to explain it. It's just like that.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm very pleased that Grumpy is very motivated to be successful in business. There are many reasons for folks to be so motivated. I've always felt that when jeolousy and greed are among the main motivating factors, those reasons might be best kept to one's self.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is not a good analogy, Grumpy, because in your examples they are breaking the rules, while having a silver spoon in your mouth does not indicate that you are breaking any rules. If you want to rail against corruption, I am on your side, but to be mad at the fortunate is not something I can get behind.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

mdshunk said:


> I'm very pleased that Grumpy is very motivated to be successful in business. There are many reasons for folks to be so motivated. I've always felt that when jeolousy and greed are among the main motivating factors, those reasons might be best kept to one's self.


MD jealousy has never been a motivating factor. Infact this jealous outburst is hurting me and my goals more than anything. It's making me take a step back and throw my hands in the air and ask "why try?!" Nor has greed ever been a factor. I do wish I was making more and know I will be making more, but I have a realistic outlook on how much I deserve to be earning, and as said before enough to feed my family pay a mortage or two and still have some in savings for retirement and rainy days. 

I understand this whole thread makes me look like a child, and heck we all have emotional moments but this is just something I need to get out, to work out, because it is pissing me off.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Grumpy said:


> I understand this whole thread makes me look like a child, and heck we all have emotional moments but this is just something I need to get out, to work out, because it is pissing me off.


That's cool. 'Getting something off your chest' has merit too. Besides, we needed a post like yours to liven up an otherwise boring evening on the site.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Tscarborough said:


> That is not a good analogy, Grumpy, because in your examples they are breaking the rules, while having a silver spoon in your mouth does not indicate that you are breaking any rules. If you want to rail against corruption, I am on your side, but to be mad at the fortunate is not something I can get behind.


I see your point and I agree, he's not doing anything wrong. If I were in his shoes I would accept the same "gift". However the feeling I am left with is the same feeling as if I were being beaten by someone with an unfair advantage because he indeed does have that unfair advantage of welath in the family. Yeah I know, life isn't fair and I should get over it. 

I'm just pissed to see one of my goals I am struggling to attain made into something worthless because it is so freely given away. It's makes me look back at myself and say to myself "You fool, you can't even buy this office that is so cheap it's being given away. How pathetic is that? You bust your ass and it's not good enough, just give up."


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> If you believe different, then you should start wearing red T-shirts with pics of Che on them.


EXACTLY

Life gets easier the more and more you refrain from using the word "fair"


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> That's cool. 'Getting something off your chest' has merit too. Besides, we needed a post like yours to liven up an otherwise boring evening on the site.



HAHA --- NO KIDDING


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

mdshunk said:


> That's cool. 'Getting something off your chest' has merit too. Besides, we needed a post like yours to liven up an otherwise boring evening on the site.


I'm always happy to share the good and the bad. How else can we all get better?


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Target Practice*

I'm prepared for the fallout but I just can't keep quiet on this one. 

Grumpy... do you think I'm evil or a terrible person, mean spirited etc.? Based just on what you know of me here of course. ( I hope the answer is no..:blink: ) 

The reason I asked is because I am probably the biggest spoiled brat to walk the earth, especially by the descriptions here on this thread. I am the only child and only grandchild. I'm a full blooded "Daddy's girl" to the bone. He bought me five different cars before I graduated high school. I have a boat now thanks to dad... he gave me his old one when he bought a new one. I am living in my grandparents home, also inherited. The bank account is funded to say the least, work would be optional if I dipped into it. To be brutally honest, the only two things I ever asked for that I never got was a canopy bed and an electric race track. I could go to dad now and ask for anything and probably get it. I am grateful.. more than words could express. 

Why put all that out here for the world? Not to brag, but to prove a point. I work.. sometimes 7 days a week, 12hrs a day or more. Even when we go on a mini-vacation, I am thinking about work or taking along a laptop or pda to get something accomplished. Did anyone give me K&R? Nope. Was it funded by dad? Nope. My point is that just because life has afforded me some privileges not shared by everyone, I'm just an average working stiff like anyone else. I put my pants (or skirts) on one leg at a time just like you. I'm human, and I hope ppl will remember me as a nice person inside because of who I am, not because of what I have. 

I hope you will stop to think that not every silver spooner is an ungrateful lazy bum who expects the world to provide for them.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

realpurty2 said:


> I hope you will stop to think that not every silver spooner is an ungrateful lazy bum who expects the world to provide for them.


So, Robin.... could I borrow 20 bucks?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I understand where you are coming from, Grumpy, but I worked this out to my satisfaction at about the age of 12.

Background is that my Great grandfather was a sharecropper in Mississippi. My Great grandmother was a Choctaw Squaw. My Grandfather was a (hardworking) laborer and farmer, and he was able to marry into a prosperous truck-farmer family. My father was the first person in the family to graduate from primary school, high school and college, earning a Civil Engineering degree from Mississippi State University (Go Bulldogs!). My brother and I were born in Starkville (at school), and my Dad's first job was as a hod carrier in Fairbanks Alaska after the 1964 earthquake.

My parents overarching goal was to do better for themselves, and us, and they did. I grew up around money, serious money, and among celebrities, primarily among the golf, fishing, and tennis world. What I learned was that money does not provide an indicator of personal integrity and certainly is no indicator of happiness, either personal, proffesional, or maritial.

If you think that money will make you happy, then you will be seriously let down when you make your pile. I determined years ago that being rich was enjoying my family, and being thankful for what I have, not for what I don't.


----------



## HUMMERHUMMER (Apr 8, 2006)

realpurty2 said:


> I'm prepared for the fallout but I just can't keep quiet on this one.
> 
> Grumpy... do you think I'm evil or a terrible person, mean spirited etc.? Based just on what you know of me here of course. ( I hope the answer is no..:blink: )
> 
> ...



Well said.If you raise them good the rest doesn't matter.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

realpurty2 said:


> I hope you will stop to think that not every silver spooner is an ungrateful lazy bum who expects the world to provide for them.


I didn't say that all were lazy etc... However you do have to admit that most are spoiled lazy bums, that I have met anyways.

I harbor no real ill will towards this person who is getting the "free" office. When all this anamosity wears off I will be happy for his fortunate situation, however for now I choose to wallow in my self pitty.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Tscarborough said:


> If you think that money will make you happy, then you will be seriously let down when you make your pile. I determined years ago that being rich was enjoying my family, and being thankful for what I have, not for what I don't.


Yeah well I will let you know when I make my pile. I've never been around "Serious" money. Serious money is a relative term, relative to the person who is saying it. To me it could be $10mil, and to you $1bil. I've no desire to rub elbows with celebs, just as I have said, I want enough so I can enjoy life but yet not worry. After I have achieved that I will be free to enjoy my family. 

I can't enjoy what I have when I hate almost everything I have.


----------

